# ISO Unpeeled Fava Bean Recipe



## shengchieh (Apr 28, 2007)

background: We got loads of fava bean (from our yard).  Unfortunately 
there is a quarantine in this area and we can not take the fava bean out
of county unless it is cooked.  They are filthy, so once we shuck them, 
we have to clean and cook them.  

Also, we rather not peel the fava bean if we can help it.

Are there any recipe(s) that use(s) UNPEELED (but shucked) fava bean?
In particular any recipe(s) that would still taste good after freezing.  We 
would like to cook them and freeze them.

Thank in advance for any tip.

Sheng-Chieh


----------



## Barbara L (May 2, 2007)

Have you tried doing a search?  You might find some recipes that way.  If I find anything I will let you know.

 Barbara


----------



## Italian guy (May 2, 2007)

Try this recipe

*springtime soup*

1 lb of green onions
4 lb of unpeeled fava beans
10 fresh artichoke hearts
1/2 lb of Bacon
2 lb of white potatoes
4 lb fresh green peas
2 cloves of garlic
1 cup of E.V.O.O. 
2 cups of beef broth
2 tbs of chopped flat-leaf parsley
1/2 cup of coarse sea salt
fine salt and fresh ground black pepper as needed for tasting

put in a large fry pan the green onion fine sliced, large diced potatoes and medium diced bacon and the  E.V.O.O. and cook for about 10 minutes, add the cleaned fava beans, peas, artichokes hearts, diced potatoes, parsley, fine sliced garlic and the diced bacon, cook for 10 minutes than add the broth cover and simmering for about one hour at low heat. Seasonig with salt and pepper, let cool down and frozen in portions.
when you will thaw out the springtime soup, remember before serving to add 1 tbs of E.V.O.O. plus 1 tbs of grated Parmesan cheese

let me know your comments


----------



## ChefJune (May 2, 2007)

I tried that once... cooking them without peeling...  not too much fun, getting the skins in your teeth!


----------



## Italian guy (May 2, 2007)

chefJune 
this happen when the fava beans are too old, in Italy we eat raw fava beans and the peel it's melting in your mouth


----------



## ChefJune (May 3, 2007)

no, Italian, they were just picked.  I got them at the greenmarket. couldn't have been more than 2 days old.


----------



## shengchieh (May 4, 2007)

Thank you for replying.

Barbara, I have searched all over the place.  The problem is I only find recipes
with the fava bean peeled.  I even googled for

unpeeled fava bean recipe

and got nowhere.

Italian guy, thank for the recipe.  We'll let you know after we test it.

Italian guy & ChefJune, our fava bean are mostly tender and some of us do
eat the skin.

As of now, we only pan fry the fava bean with some spices (not sure what
my Mom uses).

Sheng-Chieh


----------



## Tartine (May 4, 2007)

I've successfully made this recipe: Green Risotto with Fava Beans - Allrecipes without shelling the favas. I only shelled those used for decoration. (I took the picture you see on the recipe page ). Try addind bacon or pancetta bits for an extra twist! But I'm afraid it won't freeze well...


----------



## shengchieh (May 5, 2007)

Tartine, unfortunately we need to freeze some of the fava bean.  I.e., fava bean
happy + quarantine.  But thank for the recipe.  We may try it anyway.

Sheng-Chieh


----------

